# sleep with eyes open?



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Do any of your pups sleep with thier eyes partly open?
Lilly does it sometimes and it is so strange looking.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi does when she's dreaming. I couldn't sleep last night so I actually watched her as she went in and out of REM ... wishing I could be dreaming with her, lol. Her eyes were flicking all over the place and they were half open, and her tongue was sticking out and she was suckling ... it was so funny


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

luvballet said:


> her tongue was sticking out and she was suckling ... it was so funny


That's just the cutest! Wonder if the remember mama?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes twig does when shes dreaming she also does little high pitch whimpers and sometimes her legs twitch so cute


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Cleo said:


> yes twig does when shes dreaming she also does little high pitch whimpers and sometimes her legs twitch so cute


Lilly doesn't whimper but she does twitch sometimes.
Ike never does any of it. When he goes to sleep he sleeps very sound. 
You can move him around without waking him if you are careful.

Luv Ballet,
At least you had entertainment for the night. I hate nights when I can't sleep,but the older I get the more I seem to have them.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi makes squeaks as well ... I always think she is having a nightmare or something when she does it though so I rub her back until she stops ^_^ Sometimes they are soooo loud, and they wake me up.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Fuego is a sound sleeper. Bella has the jimmy-legs. She's all over the place. They both open their eyes a little though.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath usually has his eyes firmly closed. He barks really loudly when hes dreaming sometimes and wakes himself up, its super funny!
he also has busy little legs and twitches like a madman.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hehe it's so funny when Carl dreams...although sometimes if he's really twitching I gently wake him up- what if he's having a nightmare 

My cousin's Boxer dreams practically every time he sleeps! He growls and gives out these little whimpers and his feet twitch...hehe


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My one chi does this sometimes, and it looks too weird so I just gently close her eyes all the way.


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Twiggy does that, but her eyes flutter around and she twitches and her paws move like she is running in her dream:]
It scared the heck out of me the first time I saw her do it.


----------

